# UK citizen applying for visa



## Lau12n (May 14, 2015)

Hi,

I am a UK citizen married to a SA citizen and I am looking to move to South Africa.

I am currently trying too et everything in place to apply for my visa but i can't find any help for some questions I have and would be grateful if someone could help.

We are still waiting for our unabridged marriage certificate would the SA embassy in London accept the abridged for visa purposes? Also I have been to get a chest X-ray but the hospital gave me the results on headed paper rather than the form that I gave to them. Will this be accepted or should I go back and ask for the completed form.

Thanks in advance 

Lauren


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

hi Lau12n 
dont worried the abridged certificate will be accepted 
and the X ray you can use the hospital report as long you have hard or soft copy of X ray but i advice you to ask them to stamp the embassy form


----------



## Lau12n (May 14, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. I will ask them to stamp the form! Just hope it's easy enough getting them to do it!


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

one like please


----------

